# Build update



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

So I finally got my bridge mounted and the holes for the strings in. Got the ferrules in and did some work on the nut. The nut is graphite and has just enough goove to hold the strings in place, a lot of work to go there. I am useing a welding tip cleaner to file the slots, took forever to get the bottom fitting right. I did't have access to a drill press for the string holes, but I just got a plunge router kit for my Dremel. I chucked in a 1/8" bit and fed it down. I then made the hole go through using the same bit in the cordless. I used the holes as centering holes for the ferrule hole drilling. Not perfect, but acceptable for the spacing. The holes for the ferrules, bridge and body all line up. Got her strung up for the first time to work on the nut. I am using a set of 11 - 50 Boomers. I used my eyeball to get the high and low E's in place and then the calipers to equally space them. Pretty close, one string is a tad under .010" closer than the rest.

And now, the pics





























Thanks for looking. BTW, I haven't weighed it yet, but it is really light, and not neck heavy.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

a beautiful piece :wave:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that looks really really nice!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, I managed to mess up the graphite nut. Tip cleaners are not the best thing to cut them with and niether is the string. Very slow. So, I was sanding off the bottom, and trying to get it to sit nice after putting in some slots. You guessed it, I went about 3 strokes too many and the nut is too low. Went from over .026" clearance at the first fret, while holding it down on the second, to under .010" in a hurry. Funny, it took a lot of sanding to get it to .026. 
So, I threw on a plastic one until I can get a new blank. Did some preliminary set up on it. My bridge saddles are a bit high, but I have some minor tweaking to do on the neck joint anyway. Got it kinda intoned, hard for my tuner to pick up the sound acoustically. But it is loud acoustically! Has nice note definition and the body vibrates nicely too. Nice bright tone and you can hear each note in a chord nicely. Will have to reserve judgement until it's wired up though. A better nut that isn't just sittng there will probably make a bit of difference. I set the action at about 3/32 at the 12th fret, a bit lower for the high strings. The big fat neck is awesome!!! This is probably a bit lower than my action will end up. The truss rod seems to be set well right from the source. 
Now I have to wait a bit until I get a new nut blank, maybe do some of the tweaking on it in the meantime, but I am enjoying playing it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jim...Cograts on the build :bow: 

Too bad about the nut..just have to chalk it up to the learning process involved.

Looking forward to the pics of the guitar when it is finished (hint, hint)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

You did a good job on those ferrules. Ferrules are my mortal enemy


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Jim....Very nice looking guitar:smile:


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i agree those ferrules are can be trouble , very nice jim :bow: you gotta love the snappy sound of ash........ cheers


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

What is your nut? Graphtec? I have a few blanks I think in my stock, and a few preslotted Gibson LP style.

Might have a Tusq blank too.

If it will fit I will send it to you for free to redo your other one.

AJC

edit: oops I see it looks like a 1/8" wide standard strat nut, is that correct? I might have a blank but I doubt in graphite... Anything else tickle you fancy? Bone? Corian?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

ajcoholic said:


> What is your nut? Graphtec? I have a few blanks I think in my stock, and a few preslotted Gibson LP style.
> 
> Might have a Tusq blank too.
> 
> ...


Anything is better than plastic! If your offer is still open PM me and I will give you my address. Thank you sooooo much!!!! I was hoping for a black tusq, but have been looking at Stew-macs yellowed bone ones too. Was think of ordering a half dozen. I need the practise in carving them. I really can't find much info on how much clearance to the first fret, some say fret the 3rd fret when measuring, others don't. The closest I've come on info is unfretted, .030" at the first fret. That does not give me any indication as to what kind of action it will have or with what guage of strings. I will be useing GHS Boomers 11 - 50 on it. I will have a mid to high action because of the big strings. But, what is low, what is medium and what is high? 
The slot was originally a tad less than 1/8 and had curved bottom. I had it adjusted to a flat bottom and brought to 1/8. I don't think the sides are completely square with the bottom. I use a magnifying glass and the snow as a backgroung to check my progress. To get the bottom to seat properly, there is a bit of a gap on each side at the top. I tried squareing it up with my diamond file, but do not want to take away from the space between it and the first fret. My calipers tell me it is right on 1.43" which is correct for the scale. So, practice, practise, practise, any words of wisdom will be welcomed....and thank you again and again.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Jim..i'm ordering next week at allparts...let me know if you need something. blanks are dirt cheap.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

OK I got your PM. I will definitely send you some nut material to play with so hold off your order for a bit...

Will try and get your stuff out soon.

When I set the nut slot depth, this is how I do it... I start cutting the slots, and when I am still high, I string up the guitar. Then, working on each string individually, I start filing and checking - file a SMALL amount and put the string back into the slot. I fret at the third fret and keep lowering the slot untill the string is JUST clear of the 1st fret when fretted at the 3rd.

Then I play the guitar and sometimes lower an individual string a wee bit more, based on feel playing open chords and if there is no buzzing of course. Its a case of experience, the more you do the more you learn how much is enough.

Always better err high and lower it a bit at a time then go too far and have to cut a new nut.

AJC


----------

